# (2.6.16) cpufreq files missing, but kernel config is set

## blais

Hi 

After upgrading to 2.6.16 for the hibernate/sleep S3 support (it works!), I have a problem with cpufreq.  I have configured CPU Frequency Scaling, with all the governors (not as modules, in-kernel), enabled the CPU frequency transaltion statistics, and ACPI processor p-states driver (acpi-cpufreq).

The /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq directory does not show up anymore.  I have been fiddling quite a bit with my kernel config, and I am sure that a few reboots before now, I was seeing those files with 2.6.16.

Any idea where I could look to find out why the cpufreq directory is not included in my sysfs?

----------

## blais

My config file is here:

http://furius.ca/tmp/cpufreq-problem/.config

I'm using suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r1

----------

## Taladar

I don't know a solution but I have the same problem with the Gentoo 2.6.16 sources.

I used the old .config file and ran make old config so the configuration should be exactly the same.

----------

## blais

Good to know I'm not alone... It's a hard choice, to choose between having cpufreq or sleep S3... I'm siding with Sleep mode these days and my battery doesn't last very long at full performance.  I need to fix this soon...

----------

## blais

BTW here are my kernel config settings for cpufreq:

banane:/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r1$ grep CPU.*FREQ .config

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

----------

## J0KeRZ

Just letting you guys know that I have the same exact problem =( Any ideas on how to remedy this? I dont want to have a laptop at full speed on battery power

----------

## blais

I've just tried with vanilla-sources 2.6.17-rc1, I still have no cpufreq files...

this is a kernel issue, not a suspend2 issue.

----------

## Naspe

Same problem here, module acpi_cpufreq doesn't start: No such device.

Did anyone solved?

----------

## blais

See this:

http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2006/03/msg00772.html

I'm not sure if it'll help, haven't tried yet.  Maybe that's the solution?

----------

## blais

Actually, THAT WORKS.

modprobe speedstep-centrino

and the cpufreq directory appears again.

----------

